# Connect TV to WIFI?



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi
I have just purchased a new Panasonic Plasma TV that has a LAN port, I would prefer to connect with wifi.
I have a Netgear DG844G wireless modem.
Is it possible (via a piece of equipment) to connect the TV with wifi?
I have a Netgear Access Point which I am not sure is correct to use for this purpose
Thanks in advance


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, you will need a LAN (ethernet) to wireless adapter/convertor


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi and thanks for the reply.
Could you recommend one?
I have tried Googling but can't seem to find (I think) what I am looking for


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I dont have or know any one with a unit - so cant really recommend any 
quite a few comeup on google (including amazon) if you use 

ethernet to wireless converter
or
ethernet to wireless adapter

I dont usuall suggest google - but as i dont have a recommendation....

hopefully someone else will reply who have used one on a TV


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Some wireless access points have a wireless bridge (or AP client) mode. If yours does, that's all you need.


----------



## JPlStoner (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you have a Best Buy near where you live?

If you do then go in there and ask them for a powerline ethernet jack, they may have no idea what it is it. It is the same thing as a wireless phone jack, but for home networks. This should come with all the cables you will need as well.

You will plug one adapter into the wall at your router, connect the blue LAN cable to it and into your router on a free port.

Goto your TV, plug the other adapter (yes, it should come with two) into the wall behind your TV, do not plug it into a surge protector, it will block the signal. But plug it in and the connect the second LAN cable from the TV to this adapter. Both units should have a blue light, light up when they are connected to one another. If everything is connected properly, you should be on your way. Let me know.

Jeff
West Tex Media


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> Some wireless access points have a wireless bridge (or AP client) mode. If yours does, that's all you need.


I thought an access point could be used somehow, its the setting up that is the problem
I have found this http://www.unix.ms/netgear/ but not to sure how to acquire the MAC code from the TV
Thanks
Jeff
I live in the UK but Best Buy will be here in the new year.
I can connect via ethernet but wish to try wifi if possible


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You don't want to use it in Repeater (or Range Extender) mode--that is for receiving a wireless signal and then rebroadcasting it so that a more distant device can connect wirelessly.

I haven't looked at the manual for your Netgear, but since it has Repeater mode surely it has AP Client (or Wireless Bridge mode). The general procedure is to connect to it by ethernet with a computer, set it to the desired mode, find your network by a scan for wireless networks, and set it to connect to yours. (You may want to try this first with no encryption.) Assign a static IP address that's valid for your network but outside the Dhcp server address range (this is so you can communicate with it through the network, if desired). Then connect the TV to it.

I doubt you'll need the TV's MAC Address, but it's probably on a sticker somewhere on the TV.


----------

